# mass building for rear deltoids?



## cheesegrater (May 27, 2007)

which exercises for building mass? shoulders right now is arnold press, barbell push press, wide grip bent over rows, bent over flies...will this work to put on rear delt mass?


----------



## kinkery (May 27, 2007)

any pull movement. but i'd add in bentover lateral raises.(body paralell(sp?) with floor and a hammer grip)


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2007)

Many things build size to your rear delts, but dont worry about one exercise. Worry about the routine as a whole.


----------



## Gazhole (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Many things build size to your rear delts, but dont worry about one exercise. Worry about the routine as a whole.



And your diet.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

"MASS" for rear deltoids?  Row, motherfucker, row.


----------



## cheesegrater (May 28, 2007)

mass meaning that rounded look...my front and side delts are nice, but then it just kinda mushes as it goes to my back.


----------



## AKIRA (May 28, 2007)

Not exactly sure what you expect them to look like.


----------



## kcoleman (May 28, 2007)

cheesegrater said:


> mass meaning that rounded look...my front and side delts are nice, but then it just kinda mushes as it goes to my back.



Umm... that would be because they are stretched. Try flexing them.


----------



## Witchblade (May 28, 2007)

No, I think he's right. His posterior delts are smaller than his lateral and his anterior delts. It's a common problem that can cause a protracted shoulder girdle and internally rotated humeri.


----------



## cheesegrater (May 28, 2007)

don't know if this pic will get the point across, but it's the only one i have where my rear delts are sorta visible...for a reference, i noticed the look i want on Lebron James


----------



## Mags (May 29, 2007)

I know what you mean about the rounded rear shoulder detail. Unless you're genetically prone to having rounded rear delts that don't develop, there's no reason why you can't blitz them. Obviously, back, trap training will use them, but focusing on just them works better IMO.

Try:

*Incline Bench Bent-over dumbell raises*

Put a bench at 45 degrees ( or slightly lower depending on what feels best) and lay face down on it so the top of the bench is roughly at the top/middle of your chest. Then do dumbell raises. I feel this hits the rear delts more than just bent-over raises. I don't like going too heavy if my lower backs bearing the load, and I feel my upper lats help too much also if I don't use a bench. Being on an incline lets all the stress go to just the rear delt head and again, being on a bench means I can't swing or cheat. You can either sit on the bench or stand, using it as a brace (just watch your back if doing that. Personally, I have one knee up on the bench and the other foot firmly on the floor. This keeps me stable, my torso at an incline angle and allows good form. This exercise did wonders for me. I switched it to my second set in shoulder training, after front pressing to try and prioritise them over my laterals and uprights/shrugs.

*Reverse cable-crossovers*

Secondly try reverse cable cross-overs. Stand in the middle of a cable station, cross your arms over to the opposite handles, and as if doing an 'upright' lateral raise, pull your arms back across you so you finish in an almost 'star-jump' type shape. Keep your elbows bent a little, and keep the cables at roughly shoulder level to ensure it's you rear delts doing the work and not just your traps/back. For me, this gets a great burn in there and makes them swell up nicely. This can also be done using a chain with tow handles on a single cable, although this wasn't as affective for me.

I do dumbells one week, cables the next and sometimes super-set them. Give it a try.


----------



## TheCurse (May 29, 2007)

i like to throw in a few sets of a unilateral reverse cable fly type motion after all my other back exercises.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 29, 2007)

My rear delt lagged for the longest time. Mostly because I negleceted them and have powerful and overbearing front and side delts... Training first in ure shoulder routine may help. it did wonders for me.


----------

